# New to the forum. Hello and a pic of my ride!



## ilovecycling (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello,

I'm new to the forums. Had to post 10 times before it let me start a thread w/ a pic, so I got those out of the way asap as some of you might have already noticed. I thought it would be appropriate to post pictures of my bike in the Look forum. Here she is:










Been riding it all summer and I absolutely love this bike. Anyways, just wanted to share a pic of the ride with some fellow Look owners.

Cheers!


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice Ride 

Love the colour looks awsome 

How do you find the Dura ace wheels thinking of getting a pair of them or the HED Ardenes sl 

Twiggy


----------



## ilovecycling (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Twiggy!

I absolutely love the DA wheels. I really don't think you can get a better wheelset for the money.

Got them here:

Shimano Dura-Ace Wheels C24 CL Clincher 7900 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

I was riding on Reynolds mv32c UL (32mm carbon clincher) before, and I honestly prefer the DA wheels. They are bonded aluminum/carbon, so it's the best of both worlds. I like the braking confidence that the aluminum brake track offers, and using regular pads that cost less and don't wear out 3x as fast is nice.

At 1380 grams, these wheels are more than light enough to race on, but at the same time they are super strong. Mine have stayed completely true since the day I bought them. I ride really crappy roads, hit bumps, bunnyhop over obstacles, etc. My Reynolds wheels went seriously out of true after just a couple hundred miles. As for the ride quality, it does not get better. Ask anyone else who owns these wheels and they will tell you it's like floating on a magic carpet. Of course, the 25mm Conti GP4ks might have something to do with it, but they still ride better than anything else I've ever ridden. You can just tell Shimano really put some thought into the design of these wheels. IMO, a very underrated wheel that offers up some serious bang for your buck.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Very nice bike!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice bike!


----------



## ilovecycling (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks guys..unfortunately I didn't get to ride it this past weekend. My cousin had his bachelor party weekend in Baltimore, so as you can imagine I got no sleep and drank too much. Ran my body down so badly that I'm now congested and I think I have a small sinus infection coming on. Feel like total crap and staring at my bike is just making it worse. I'm hoping I feel better by the weekend so I can do some serious riding.

Anyone around here from Northern VA? I just moved here 6 months ago for a new job, and I still haven't found anyone to ride with. Riding solo starts to suck after a while.


----------

